

Hightail (formally yousendit) secures $34m in funding - markyjackson
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/19/hightail-funding-series-e/

======
wslh
Hi Mark, if you are interested we can show you how we integrate an application
inside Outlook for OSX and Apple Mail.

